# Hale Yeah Daytime Sword.....



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

We got out yesterday for some daytime Sword fishing and it payed off. We hooked up at 2:30 and my Dad fought him hard until 4:00 and on the 3rd leader attempt we got him in range of the gaff and it was all over.....

The fish fought hard till the end and even jumped about half way out of the water twice. We had a small crew of 3 so we missed a chance at some great video footage and I was a little late with the camera to get a pic of the jumping but you can see where it landed. This is by far my Dads best catch and it sure was awesome to see. The fish weighed 260.2 lbs on Fishermans Warf's digital scale.

As far as I know this is the first Sword caught durring the day in Texas, if anyone knows different I would like to know. Here are some pics.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mike9 (Dec 22, 2007)

Daytime and stand-up???? I'm impressed.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

sweet !!!


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

A tremendous HALE YEAH to you and your dad!!!!!

That, my friend, is a fish. Give your dad a pat on the back from me.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

that is flippin sweet


feel like sharing any of the rigging detail or general area? (dutra? colt45? )


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

How far out did you go for that monster?


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

very nice


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Very nice...those third and fourth pictures are classics!


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Holy purple monsters!!

That is one beautiful BILLFISH!!

WTG Ronnie and Ronnie!


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats, dam I printed off these pics to show my friend since he didnt believe me. We kinda have this wall at work with cool pics and ill add these to them. Awesome job.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Congrats on an Awesome Catch!!


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Big congratulations for that one!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hale Yeah....Great Job!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats.....Not sure about another one being caught in the daytime off of Texas....we caught one in Cabo a few years ago around noon. not as big as yours though


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Outstanding! Well done.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

FREON said:


> Congrats.....Not sure about another one being caught in the daytime off of Texas....we caught one in Cabo a few years ago around noon. not as big as yours though


And she said size didn't matter....

Nice fish!
Here's to you and your dad!
:cheers:


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Very nice job guys! :cheers: to ya!

www.GrandadsFishingTackle.com


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

That is awesome.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Beautiful fish. The smile of your dad shows how excited he was!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! That is great. Congrats to your dad and you on a memoriable trip.:cheers:


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

man that is sweet! good job Capt!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Excellent job guys!


----------



## Feelin' Green (Mar 8, 2006)

Dang!! You guys have orca videos, tons of billfish, makos, big gnarly groupers, and now tilefish and a daytime BROADBILL... What do you do now to top that? Wow.. Congrats and great job!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2009)

That is a fish of a lifetime, great catch


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

incredible, congrats!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

shanker said:


> that is flippin sweet
> 
> feel like sharing any of the rigging detail or general area? (dutra? colt45? )


I think it was caught at Double Yellow:smile:

Congrats again guys on an awesome catch. A pat on the back to Jerrid too, I am sure he had his hands full with you driving and sr. angling. Way to go team.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

not sure if it is the first, but who cares. BADARSE Ronnie. You are the man......fish of a life time. Awesome pics.

Brandon


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Great job! I have been wanting to try the day time bite for a while and have not gotton around to it. I am glad you all were so succesful.

David


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

You guys are some catchin fools. I guess yall will hammer a giant bluefin next. Congrats on an awesome fish day or night.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

*Next*



Feelin' Green said:


> Dang!! You guys have orca videos, tons of billfish, makos, big gnarly groupers, and now tilefish and a daytime BROADBILL... What do you do now to top that? Wow.. Congrats and great job!


All they need know is a grander!!!


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

Ronnie Hale for President! Either one will do...You guys Rock. Incredible!!!


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

Besides being the first day time sword off of the Texas coast, it's probably one of the biggest, considering the state record is #317 and you weren't that far off. Congratulations on the catch of a lifetime.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

All I can say is awesome.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Your are the man...

Ive only seen that fish day-dreaming!


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

congrats on an awesome fish.


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

Man that is a dream come true day or night. Congrats!!


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

what an awesome fish!! congrats!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Suuuuweeeeeeeeetttt!!!!!


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet (Nov 3, 2005)

Hale of a catch.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Incredible catch!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2008)

*Sword*

Great swordfish!!!!! Without giving up your "honey hole", long run or a short one out of P.A.? I know the water gets deeper a lot quicker verses freeport or galveston. Peace, GOD bless.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Great catch guys.

After going down to see the sword at the dock last night it was really hard not to post the fact that it was caught during the day.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Oh My!!!* 

Congrats to a great fish and fisherman.:cheers:


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Hat's off, BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## bluewatertx (Aug 31, 2005)

nice job!!


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

Outstanding!!


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Super, I could only dream of a fish like that


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Just outstanding. Great job.


----------



## dieseldude (Feb 8, 2006)

Way to go guy's!!!!!!!!! Thats awsome. Looks like I missed a great day on the pond.









Daryl


----------



## assassinator (Aug 12, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Way to go cousin! the old man looks a little thinner since I last saw him???


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

you be sword king thats for sure,whats that 9 or 10 for you ???


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

great job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, very nice catch. That really is a catch of a lifetime. Congrats


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

absolutely AWESOME.....congrats to all


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

That's the first daytime sword here in Texas I've ever heard about. Even if it isn't the first, that is an extremely impressive accomplishment.

Hats off to you guys on one HALE of a catch.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That is an awesome catch...truly a beautiful fish and a great job!!

Looks like a bunch of supper....

SR!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a beautiful fish for sure. Congrats on the daylight trophy. I haven't heard of anyone else doing that here.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Details, need details. Wow nice fish.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*MY LORD!!!!

 WHAT A FISH!!!!!*

 :bounce:FELLAS, YALL REALLY DONE GOOD!!!!:bounce:​
I really hope you will give us a "how you did it" post. No positions of where, just the complete A-Z of HOW?

I know I have been watching some video on day time deep drops they are doing out of Florida down to 1000' feet and catchin them. I can only guess your catch/strike was some how similar.

Unless the record has been broke in the last few years, a personal friend of me and my family held or still holds the state record sword. His name was Joel Bryan from out here in Jones Creek who fished with Raymond Mucwhich all the time (Mr M. sold his party boats to one of his young captains whos business later became known as Capt. Elliotts.

Mr. Bryan was the first real true/blue offshore fishing old salt I ever knew when I was a child. His family is where the beach down our way got its name--Bryan Beach and college station got its name--Bryan. He was a several generation down the line grand son or grand nephew of Stephen F. Austin.

I know he caught his out just past the east breaks. Mr. Bryan has been gone for many years now, but Swords were truely his passion. If he was still alive, Im sure he would be wanting to contact you to tell you how wonderful it is that someone shares his passion. And now it looks like those passions are yours also..

Congrats fellas. Thanks for sharing with us...

Hog


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Ive looked at those pictures ten times, wow, what a fish


----------



## 27contender (Dec 22, 2008)

Words cannot express how I feel.

Nice.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Now that's what I' am talking about!


----------



## btj_tx (Apr 18, 2006)

Congrats! Awesome fish.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep a real 2cool catch for you're pops. Congrats!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! That thing is a BEAST!!!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Thats freakin awesome, congrats.


----------



## Phantom Fisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

Fantastic Fish!!! Congrats to Dad.

Phantom Fisherman


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the positive comments.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

nice bill!...... bet dad's still beaming


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

That is bad arse. WTG Ronnie and crew of the Hale Yeah.


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

As expected, a job well done to the Hale's!:brew:


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Excellent job fellas! You going to fish the tourney this year?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I have never met you sir but you are quickly becoming my hero. You are my John Wayne - hummn that sounds a little gay----on second thought you are a fishing maniac with much respect.

Great catch and to have your pops put a wipping to it!!!
Life is good,
AGF


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome catch, thanks for sharing.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

*Shake n' bake guys, SHAKE N' BAKE!!!*








​


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

don't see pics like those everyday! Excellent job gentlemen! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

im thinkin he did it by free-lining a sardine...am i right


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Shrimp and a popping cork


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

****.... very nice. Well done


----------



## mike9 (Dec 22, 2007)

This post sure is getting a lot of play. I can't wait until the subject gets changed back to more important things like v-hulls v. cats.


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*Daytime Sword*

Hats off to a great catch, what a monster. Its nice to prove those Florida boys wrong about catching daytime swords off of Texas.

I caught a daytime sword in the early 90's about 18 miles offshore of Freeport. I'll post a couple of pic's after I find them.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

18 miles out???? what is the rest of the story on that one


----------



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Am I the only one that just went through ten pages of congrats in hopes of finding some sort of details/story about this awesome catch??


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

hookguy said:


> Am I the only one that just went through ten pages of congrats in hopes of finding some sort of details/story about this awesome catch??


haha. Hale is that PM box full yet? :doowapsta


----------



## joliefisher (Jun 22, 2004)

*Daytime Sword*

Well, here's the pics. Almost embarrasing after the photos of Hale Yeah's great catch. Little sword caught trolling a weedline 18 miles off Freeport. Hit a moldcraft on top, batted it around with its bill a while before getting hooked. At first thought it was a sail, couldn't believe it when it turned out to be a sword. Quite possibly the only sword caught trolling on top in the daytime in the Gulf. Have a replica of it on the wall, only 48 inches long. Photos are old and were scanned in, qualitiy is not very good. The third photo is in the water with the moldcraft, the last is the replica mount.


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

Nice Sword!!!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

joliefisher said:


> Well, here's the pics. Almost embarrasing after the photos of Hale Yeah's great catch. Little sword caught trolling a weedline 18 miles off Freeport. Hit a moldcraft on top, batted it around with its bill a while before getting hooked. At first thought it was a sail, couldn't believe it when it turned out to be a sword. Quite possibly the only sword caught trolling on top in the daytime in the Gulf. Have a replica of it on the wall, only 48 inches long. Photos are old and were scanned in, qualitiy is not very good. The third photo is in the water with the moldcraft, the last is the replica mount.


Don't forgett the most important detail. Propably the only sword caught on an ambessador 7000.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh, and Hale Yeah, Gongrats, awesome job!


----------



## KConway (Jul 9, 2006)

Great catch guys! Congrats!


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to all aboard the Hale Yeah. Sweet!


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

dang and they thought they had a first


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

StarlinMarlin said:


> Don't forgett the most important detail. Propably the only sword caught on an ambessador 7000.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: I guess that I should have stated ( on purpose ) because I had a feeling that someone had to have caught one on accident.

Dont get me wrong, its still very cool and the mount looks great but its not quite the same as acctualy targeting them.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Bad 2 Bone*

Keep catchin em! That is great for your dad. Those tilefish are sweet too.


----------



## wacker jr (Oct 5, 2006)

Great job boys! i want one....


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

It's always very satisfying as a fisherman to target a specific species, gear and rig for that fish. Knowing you may only have one shot and everything has to be 100% for it to happen. When it happens and the results are laying on the deck it makes you feel really good and gives you so much confidence for it to happen over and over again in the future.
Great job guys!!!


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*Pioneers*

I don't mind being the 100th or so post on this one. Glad it's not a girl sittuation.

Not much more I can say that has not been said other than you have my respect!

That sheet does not happen by accident...opps read the other post, almost never happens, should not happen on accident. It takes alot of skill, determination and confidence.

You guys are obviously very good fishermen. Now, you are true Texas fishing pioneers.

Congradulations!


----------



## mike9 (Dec 22, 2007)

"Hale Yeah Swordfishing Tournament"
" & Those That Dwell Deep"

I would be in!


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

One more congrats from a fellow blue water angler. I have only seen one live swordfish and we didn't land him.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

that fish looks WAY heavier than 260 lbs!!!!!


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Great Fish*

Ronnie you did good. I am very happy to see yall had a great day! 
Congratulations to all on Board.


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats on a great fish!!! 

Just this morning I watched the episode of Offshore Adventures where the Fischer's broke off thier first sword. They were out of Cabo.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

TTT Ronnie's thread for his birthday.

Happy birthday, bud. I hope you are having a good one. Pop in and say hi sometime.

Brandon


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, sure brought a smile to my face, this post popping back up!! That was some great fishing you had on the B31 that year. Hope your life is getting back into fishing mode! 

Happy BD Bro if Chase This is correct!!!


Rob C


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Hale yeah Ronnie you were a pioneer for sure. I also hope your life allows you the time to tear the fish and seas up in the Bert again SOON!!!

Happy B-Day,
David


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Ronnie,

It was a pleasure meeting you after POCO. Even if it was while doing boat laundry!

Congrats again on the first that I know of daytime sword.......and a stud at that!

Kenneth 
Papaparda Rey


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Congrats Very Nice fish.


----------



## Ms.BlindDate (Jun 19, 2012)

*Wow*

Wow,
Very nice fish.... Congratulations.... your dad has a smile ear to ear, what a great moment.


----------



## dn17 (Jul 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Ronnie.....hell of an accompliment catching the first targeted daytime sword in Texas. Got the ball rolling for a good number of people on this side of the gulf.


----------



## Bottom-Feeder (Jun 29, 2010)

That's food for the rest of the week.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Bringing back the memories! I'm still stoked on Ronnie pioneering daytime swording in Texas....lots of work and he was rewarded handsomly! Now chill out with all the working and let's get back to fishing! If he wasn't working so much these days, I'm sure you would be seeing some more truly epic reports from the "Hale Yeah"....I'm sure they will happen again...hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Man I remember hearing about that sword.. What a great catch... Prob my favorite report ever... :work: Capt. Ahab


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*hmmm...*

Haha thats great!! figured as much :\ ...now thats a story for DougO...thanks for shedding the light.....dads smile says it all!!
he earned that one!!

kp


----------



## RED SNAP (Jul 22, 2009)

*Capt.Ahab is #1*

Y'all really think Ronnie pioneered daytime swordfishing in Texas? :rotfl:
He caught A swordfish! Im sure it wasnt the first time someone went out on the big pond in search of a sword and caught one.How many has he caught since then?
Capt.Ahab has mastered daytime swording in Texas and he is the true pioneer. Chase This and all his brat followers are jealous :biggrin:
Capt.Ahab has ben very helpful to many fisherman in there pursuit for the elusive swordfish here in Texas.This man has not stood up and pounded his chest to say "look at what me and my crew have done". The man is very humble.He has not done all the charitable things that he has to bring attention to his self.He has earned the right to be called the BEST sword fisherman in the GOM if not the entire united states.
He is the TRUE pioneer of Texas Swordfishing!
:cheers:


----------



## Smellin' Salt (Jun 28, 2011)

Man thats a big fish

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TracyRene (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

RED SNAP said:


> Y'all really think Ronnie pioneered daytime swordfishing in Texas? :rotfl:
> He caught A swordfish! Im sure it wasnt the first time someone went out on the big pond in search of a sword and caught one.How many has he caught since then?
> Capt.Ahab has mastered daytime swording in Texas and he is the true pioneer. Chase This and all his brat followers are jealous :biggrin:
> Capt.Ahab has ben very helpful to many fisherman in there pursuit for the elusive swordfish here in Texas.This man has not stood up and pounded his chest to say "look at what me and my crew have done". The man is very humble.He has not done all the charitable things that he has to bring attention to his self.He has earned the right to be called the BEST sword fisherman in the GOM if not the entire united states.
> ...


So Hale Yes didn't catch the first daytime Sword? I thought he did.


----------



## familytradition (Aug 26, 2011)

No doubt a great fish, congratulations! Am I the only one that is a bit perplexed at how many swords I see hanging and on the deck? If that were a 260# blue I don't think it would get the same response (not just due to size). Don't get me wrong, I hung two swords over 250 to take some money in a tournament in So Padre back in the '80s and subscribe to the theory that you need to "stick one" every now and then. However, I've seen a lot of "pups" belly up on the fiberglass lately and wondered if anyone else felt the same way. Great to have the fisherie back.


----------



## rhale (Mar 13, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> TTT Ronnie's thread for his birthday.
> 
> Happy birthday, bud. I hope you are having a good one. Pop in and say hi sometime.
> 
> Brandon


Thanks man, I don't spend to much time internet fishing anymore, a friend told me this was up so i thought I would check in and say I am still alive!!! I have worked more this year than ever in my life and have only been offshore once all year!!! and I could see the beach the whole trip!!

Hopefully next year I will have time to go fishing!



RED SNAP said:


> Y'all really think Ronnie pioneered daytime swordfishing in Texas? :rotfl:
> He caught A swordfish! Im sure it wasnt the first time someone went out on the big pond in search of a sword and caught one.How many has he caught since then?
> Capt.Ahab has mastered daytime swording in Texas and he is the true pioneer. Chase This and all his brat followers are jealous :biggrin:
> Capt.Ahab has ben very helpful to many fisherman in there pursuit for the elusive swordfish here in Texas.This man has not stood up and pounded his chest to say "look at what me and my crew have done". The man is very humble.He has not done all the charitable things that he has to bring attention to his self.He has earned the right to be called the BEST sword fisherman in the GOM if not the entire united states.
> ...


Wow!! This is the very definition that I don't visit this site anymore.. You have a total of 38 post's since 09 and I bet they are all similar to this!

It was never a competition, I don't even know who Capt.Ahab is! But if your talking about those guys that own a big boat, can take off work whenever the weather is good, can take the boat to Florida and pay guys that already know how to show them, then yeah, they will out fish 99% of the guys that have to really work for a living and are lucky to get 1 day off a week to go fishing in the little boat that they work hard to pay for....

And for the record, many more Swords were caught after this one! But you wont see pictures of them on this board because of people just like you......


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Good to hear you are doing ok Bro, Still a D-Bag or two on here but every bunch has a sour grape you know. 

See you out on the rock some time, The little yellow Banana is gone now but when I do get out I run the Spindrift out of POC. Take care.:texasflag


----------



## kVaV (Mar 8, 2012)

RED SNAP said:


> Y'all really think Ronnie pioneered daytime swordfishing in Texas? :rotfl:
> He caught A swordfish! Im sure it wasnt the first time someone went out on the big pond in search of a sword and caught one.How many has he caught since then?
> Capt.Ahab has mastered daytime swording in Texas and he is the true pioneer. Chase This and all his brat followers are jealous :biggrin:
> Capt.Ahab has ben very helpful to many fisherman in there pursuit for the elusive swordfish here in Texas.This man has not stood up and pounded his chest to say "look at what me and my crew have done". The man is very humble.He has not done all the charitable things that he has to bring attention to his self.He has earned the right to be called the BEST sword fisherman in the GOM if not the entire united states.
> ...


A few d-bags can ruin it for the rest of us.....


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

kVaV said:


> A few d-bags can ruin it for the rest of us.....


Boy there is the pot calling the kettle black. A total of 5 posts and they are all bashing someone in some way. Take a good long hard look in the mirror there bubba.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch, congrats to you and crew!!!


A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

jgale said:


> Boy there is the pot calling the kettle black. A total of 5 posts and they are all bashing someone in some way. Take a good long hard look in the mirror there bubba.


Really I think Red Snap needs to go lick the barneys off the bottom of Holdens boat if he has't already........sad3sm


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

How could he do that he already has his mouth full???

Rob C



wacker said:


> Really I think Red Snap needs to go lick the barneys off the bottom of Holdens boat if he has't already........sad3sm


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

All I replied on this thread was ... Nice fish ... You guys are first class ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

rhale said:


> Thanks man, I don't spend to much time internet fishing anymore, a friend told me this was up so i thought I would check in and say I am still alive!!! I have worked more this year than ever in my life and have only been offshore once all year!!! and I could see the beach the whole trip!!
> 
> Hopefully next year I will have time to go fishing!
> 
> ...


Now I realize what kind of guy you are ... I have worked harder than you will ever know and just have something to show for it if you have a problem with that then you are just a jealous typical googan that has to hate others for there hard work and accomplishments and then cry about it.. As you stated you don't know me but have a lot to say about me:/... I have payed nobody to teach me how to fish and have been very lucky with the hard work I put into my business ...The truth is I think you just got luck and caught a sword on a dayoff ... Get Tight Sucka ! Welcome to the Booby Trap ! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden just so you remember and can say you know me now Lol Sorry everyone just had to vent  sick of hating idiots!


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> I have payed nobody to teach me how to fish!


Can you please clarify this? I'm certain that almost everyone believes you went to FL and paid them to teach you how to day time swordfish.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Lumo said:


> Can you please clarify this? I'm certain that almost everyone believes you went to FL and paid them to teach you how to day time swordfish.


No i think you might want to believe that but you know better ... And out comes the flies and cockaaaa roaches .....


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

How did this go from Happy Birthday to this crop!!?? Unbelievable, some people just do not get it! FISH ON!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Go drizzle down someone elses leg! Seems to me we need a thorough cleansing again!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> No i think you might want to believe that but you know better ... And out comes the flies and cockaaaa roaches .....


Wow I think someone needs to lighten up.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

rhale said:


> I don't even know who Capt.Ahab is! But if your talking about those guys that own a big boat, can take off work whenever the weather is good, can take the boat to Florida and pay guys that already know how to show them, then yeah, they will out fish 99% of the guys that have to really work for a living and are lucky to get 1 day off a week to go fishing in the little boat that they work hard to pay for...


Capt Ahab is the guy that told you "Great Catch" on page 12 of this thread and then you bash him directly after that online.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I thought I would --------- On second thought this Ego stuff is funny, sad, and worthless all in the same jumbled up backlashed personalities. Someone else pull the loops and hope for the best.

Ronnie thanks for showing us it could be done and Ahab its good that you know that you can do it better than anyone. Its just catfishing at this point so what's next??

D


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> I thought I would --------- On second thought this Ego stuff is funny, sad, and worthless all in the same jumbled up backlashed personalities. Someone else pull the loops and hope for the best.
> 
> Ronnie thanks for showing us it could be done and Ahab its good that you know that you can do it better than anyone. Its just catfishing at this point so what's next??
> 
> D


Go have another drink once again all I did was tell the guy good job.. You now fall into the same class as the other googans ... Why did y'all have to drag me onto The Chase this googan trap .... You are also a true winner ... I'll bet your feeling like a computer monster today squeezing the beer in one hand and the key board on the other .. Boom to ya!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Resorting to name calling??? Besides, I didn't say a word to you or about you. 

B


----------



## TxMarlin (Jan 25, 2005)

Sad, so here we are bashing for the sake of bashing. Let's review history, Ahab never said he was first, never said anything negative. Just "good job". Are We are talking about the same person that has shared everything he has learned with us? Are we talking about the same man that donates tens of thousands of dollars to charity and taking people fishing for free. I hope not because if you are you need to be ashamed......


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

TxMarlin said:


> Sad, so here we are bashing for the sake of bashing. Let's review history, Ahab never said he was first, never said anything negative. Just "good job". Are We are talking about the same person that has shared everything he has learned with us? Are we talking about the same man that donates tens of thousands of dollars to charity and taking people fishing for free. I hope not because if you are you need to be ashamed......


Thanks for the post, Charles. Does boss man give you a bonus for saying nice things about him on the Internet???

Charles Stetzel's Experience

Sales Supervisor
Holden Roofing, Inc
Privately Held; 51-200 employees; Construction industry
May 2011 - Present (1 year 5 months)

Sale Supervisor
Holden Roofing, Inc
Privately Held; 51-200 employees; Construction industry
May 2011 - Present (1 year 5 months)

Contract Furniture Sales
Office Depot
Public Company; 10,001+ employees; ODP; Business Supplies and Equipment industry
1998 - 2010 (12 years)


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at This Stalker!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you Charles ! You are a fine gentlemen and proud to have you part of Holden Roofing... One of the best guys I have ever met ... Thanks again Charles .. Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*My name is Richie Homminga AKA Wompam*

What's up with all u AHAB haters, if u want, I'll call u out, I ain't scared of none of U(if flip flop fits, put it on).....hale yeah, congrats great fish, great report....

Chase this, quit stirring the pot by digging up sheet every chance u get( if u like I can copy ur post for u like 1 of your cheerleaders did above) & grow a pair! Go throw a dart through one if ur anglers again,,,,,,,

Bret Holden has given more to the Texas fleet than anyone since maybe Zane Grey (no offense),,,,,,Let's c: sword seminar-100's anglers catching 1st sword cause of it, oh ya hundreds of thousands of $$$$$ for vets.....raising money for Rik-2 trips 25-30k, oh ya he paid for boat, crew, maint,etc..........y'all hating priceless

1 last rant for Chase This-nice tip to Bret's crew at deer lease, all of 100 bucks or something after the dude puts ur girl on a stud buck & paid 4 it, I call ya cheap, but ur history kinda says that........

To the cat fishing comment, what's Marlin fishing, trolling for stripers!?! Ur an idiot....


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Jealous?????????*

Man I can't believe a grown man would take the time to look something like that up. Statements like this show me that you haves some serious issues. If you don't like someone be man enough to tell them to their face. Brett Holden has an ego and so does everyone else that fishes myself included. Why don't you go beat up one someone who is a piece of **** and does nothing for his fellow man. If you don't like him don't invite him to dinner! He has a lot more friends here than you.

Ps Charles is a good guy to.



Lumo said:


> Thanks for the post, Charles. Does boss man give you a bonus for saying nice things about him on the Internet???
> 
> Charles Stetzel's Experience
> 
> ...


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

$100? I gave him $3,600 for my wife's deer. I am a cheap ***, but that is a good amount of coin. For me, anyways.

This has gone down hill. I'm out.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Get tight sucka. Lol


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> $100? I gave him $3,600 for my wife's deer. I am a cheap ***, but that is a good amount of coin. For me, anyways.
> 
> This has gone down hill. I'm out.


You tipped 50.00 to the ranch hand your check for your wife's deer bounced !!! Then after calling you and coming back to town it was made good ... You need to stop i have had it with you you want a pic of the check


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*LuMo*

After looking at lumps profile in an effort to announce his name and work experience to the public. There's no info available. So now i set here sit here on a Saturday night singing my song ( to the beat of my favorite cartoon scooby do)

Lumo Lumo Lumo. Who are you. 
Where do work now

Lumo Lumo Lumo who are you
Got some internet anger now

Lumo Lumo Lumo why don't you
Tell me you you are now


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

Saying its cat fishing is ignorant. If it was that easy you would be doing it. Personally, I find great self accomplishment in testing my gear and crew with such a powerful fish. 

I enjoy seeing pics and reports, that's what this site is about, right?


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I got no business in this


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

lowrey04 said:


> Saying its cat fishing is ignorant. If it was that easy you would be doing it. Personally, I find great self accomplishment in testing my gear and crew with such a powerful fish.
> 
> *I enjoy seeing pics and reports, that's what this site is about, right*?


It use to be. Now it has more drama than a day time soap or a MTV reality show! Bunch of grown men acting like kids, some like idiots. It's the interwebz fellas,leave all the drama for your ol lady at the house.

Oh yea, Nice fish Hale,I remember this post from way back


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> You tipped 50.00 to the ranch hand your check for your wife's deer bounced !!! Then after calling you and coming back to town it was made good ... You need to stop i have had it with you you want a pic of the check


I Remeber the bounced check, pretty sad...it has always been so comical to me to see how big and bad some of these boys are behind a keyboard....

And for the record, didn't Ahab congrat the guy on the fish, why all the hate???
Shut up get tight......


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Disclaimer: I have worked with Brett for 13 years and he has taken INCREDIBLE care of me and my family, couldn't ask for better guy to work for or friend

Didn't want Lumo to spend to much time trying to figure that out


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

lowrey04 said:


> Saying its cat fishing is ignorant. If it was that easy you would be doing it. Personally, I find great self accomplishment in testing my gear and crew with such a powerful fish.
> 
> I enjoy seeing pics and reports, that's what this site is about, right?


Written by a true fisherman ... Nice post ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Awesome just awesome*

I love it when a hater gets called out, stay tight SUCKA'S .......If ur a gentlemen, admit ur faults and weaknesses & walk away.....c ya out there


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Well the winds are suposed to be light next week. I get off on Tuesday and going to stop by BassPro and get some stink Bait. I'm headed "catfish'n" 

Thanks Brett for all the help


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

DRILHER said:


> Well the winds are suposed to be light next week. I get off on Tuesday and going to stop by BassPro and get some stink Bait. I'm headed "catfish'n"
> 
> Thanks Brett for all the help


 LOL nice Vance... Make sure its cheese flavored :cheers:... Get Tight Sucka.. Go get a big one bro... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Chase This private message to wompam*



Chase This! said:


> $100? I gave him $3,600 for my wife's deer. I am a cheap ***, but that is a good amount of coin. For me, anyways.
> 
> This has gone down hill. I'm out.





Chase This! said:


> Sir,
> 
> What do you mean he paid for it? I paid him $3,500! And then gave Shanye a tip and he didn't even "guide" me, Brett did.
> 
> ...


Nice, go away


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Awesome thread, awesome fish


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Bluewater Board?? Lumo Schlomo and others take it to the jungle. It is getting lame and tiring. You sound like some little $%#@ grade school kid, or some one with to much time on their hands!! Down in the jungle there are others that would also %$#$% if their ice cream was to cold!!!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Nothing wrong with catfishing/swording and never said there was. My point is that it has become as routine as catfishing. Brad you know I catfish all the time but I am not as good as you or most







Nice daytimer you texed to me last Thursday by the way.

Its a true commentary regarding the current state of this board when most every post comes down to defending/offending egos. Now my turn - Yes, I enjoy a cold one or six but it tastes much better offshore than in front of the screen. And B is my very good friend but I have no ill will for you Brett. B is B and I am me. If you need to address something that I said please feel free to do so to me in person at the dock - sincerely. Truth is you are a very accomplished angler who has reached levels that are going to be hard for any of us to accomplish. I'll still give it my best and perhaps I will discover YFT fishing on Geyer Bank or something novel for the time being. Thanks for putting the Demon Fish on the Texas Radar and helping others to enjoy it.

Well, got a get another cold one and see if the seas are gonna let me catfish this week. God forbid I'll have to sit here and get my jollies but some days this is all we got.

Tight Lines to All, Get Tight Suckas, BOOM!

Capt. Googan:cheers:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Ken, that crab in your avatar creeps me out; however, it makes me want to put some butter in the microwave to melt.

How are the seas this week?

D


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Disco, greatfull for being aboard that Booby Trap! Thanks again Ahab, for having me aboard the #1 
boat in Texas, they all hate me here too!

Welcome to the Booby Trap!

DL :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Disco Lady said:


> Disco, greatfull for being aboard that Booby Trap! Thanks again Ahab, for having me aboard the #1
> boat in Texas, they all hate me here too!
> 
> Welcome to the Booby Trap!
> ...


Lol DL. It's just how it is bro ...


----------

